

Never Eat Alone Again: Grubwithus (YC W11) - earbitscom
http://blogs.sfweekly.com/foodie/2011/07/never_eat_alone_again_grubwith.php

======
dreamdu5t
These are the kind of ideas that I say to myself, "I wish I thought of that."

Simple idea, simple execution, easy to understand, markets itself... It's
great. Can't wait to try it out!

